
Golang Developer - devgator
Hey guys, I have been learning Golang and I am now looking for some hands on experience. If anyone has a project or has a repo that I could help with that would be sweet!
======
kjksf
Port
[https://github.com/commonmark/cmark](https://github.com/commonmark/cmark)
from C to Go.

Go has decent markdown parsers (I maintain one at
[https://github.com/gomarkdown/markdown/](https://github.com/gomarkdown/markdown/))
but there is no parser that does CommonMark.

That would be a valuable addition to Go ecosystem and the project is well
scoped (and there is existing test suite so you'll know if the code works or
not).

~~~
le-mark
Just curious why not call cmark from go with cgo? Would save a lot of effort
porting.

~~~
ronsor
Cgo has overhead and is slower

------
chewxy
The Gorgonia Family (used for deep learning):
[https://github.com/gorgonia/](https://github.com/gorgonia/)

I'm currently looking for contributors to help develop bindings for cudart
(what is currently available is cuda driver API, cublas and cudnn, which is
partially done due to the lack of cudart)

------
artpar
I am working on daptin, which is a headless relations cms backend

[https://github.com/daptin/daptin](https://github.com/daptin/daptin)

------
h2j24
I work on zbuild, which is a cross-language build tool designed to make
vending and versioning artifacts sane in large, multi-team environments. If
you're interested, I can help you get started with a simple task or two:
[https://github.com/dimes/zbuild](https://github.com/dimes/zbuild)

------
antoaravinth
Well not sure, if this helps. But I wrote a simple tutorial on locks and
RWMutex. The project builds a simple in memory database, may be helpful to
you:
[https://github.com/antoaravinth/go_concurrency_tutorial](https://github.com/antoaravinth/go_concurrency_tutorial)

------
grrrben
Hi devgator, I coded a blockchain app in Golang.

[https://github.com/Grrrben/gocoin](https://github.com/Grrrben/gocoin)

Used it as a study in Golang myself and still love coding it. It's an open
project, any enhancement would be appriciated!

------
Siilwyn
Not sure what interests you but I'm a fan of the backup app
[Restic]([https://github.com/restic/restic](https://github.com/restic/restic)).

------
komuW
I developed meli[1], which is a docker-compose alternative.

1\. [https://github.com/komuw/meli](https://github.com/komuw/meli)

